# Orlando Summer League



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

Hosted by the Orlando Magic at RDV Sportsplex, from July 7-11 featuring 6 teams:

*CHICAGO BULLS
INDIANA PACERS
MIAMI HEAT
NEW JERSEY NETS
OKLAHOMA CITY
ORLANDO MAGIC*

Games will begin at 3 p.m. ET (Noon Portland time) each day, 2nd and 3rd game follow 20 minutes after the previous. ----> ROSTER

A *live video webcast* of every game will be available on orlandomagic.com. Box scores, game recaps and cumulative statistics from the event will also be made available by visiting *orlandomagic.com*.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The second game is Heat v Bulls,, thats the one I'm looking forward to.. 

Oh yea and does anyone know 6'10" Anthony Washinton? He's on the Heat Summer-League roster, says he played for Portland State.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Link to IND vs. OKC: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx

Westbrook and Green are playing for OKC now, and I assume Roy Hibbert will sub in for Indy soon enough.

Edit: oops. Forgot the Indy-TOR deal isn't official yet. Hibbert (picked by TOR) will not play today.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

yuyuza1 said:


> Link to IND vs. OKC: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx
> 
> Westbrook and Green are playing for OKC now, and I assume Roy Hibbert will sub in for Indy soon enough.


These announcers are hilarious! Holy crap.

Ed O.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ed O said:


> These announcers are hilarious! Holy crap.
> 
> Ed O.


Yeah, they've been calling these games for the last 3 season s now and they're very funny. They keep it entertaining when these games get pretty boring.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I heard them call the OKC team the "bombers". Wow.

Any word on when the OKC team will annouce their new name?


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

The announcers don't give a **** and it's pretty entertaining :lol:

Westbrook looks pretty good out there(for a crappy league and a sloppy game)


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Can we judge this game similar to a NCAA game without the refinement? I mean, Indy has almost no talent (outside of Shawne Williams) out there.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Jayps15 said:


> Westbrook looks pretty good out there(for a crappy league and a sloppy game)


He looks pretty good, indeed. Faster and more ... hmm... aware than other guys.

Ed O.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, Westbrook looks like....a real basketball player.....

Lol, someone just asked the announcers what it would take for them to be Portlands announcers next year.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

That was totally my question but I was getting water, could you please tell me what they said?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

The Sebastian Express said:


> That was totally my question but I was getting water, could you please tell me what they said?


Guy one: $50. $50 and help moving his stuff.

Guy two: somewhere between $50 and $1000.

Then they said that Portland's looking like they're going in the right direction, etc.

Ed O.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

The Sebastian Express said:


> That was totally my question but I was getting water, could you please tell me what they said?


$50 and someone to move their stuff. Then they said Portland would be fun to watch for the next couple of years.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I think that can be arranged. VICTORY!

Edit: Also thank you for relaying what they said. I knew that would happen once I got up.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

:lol: Nice work, TSE.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

They read my SIDS email, although they didn't get I was joking.

I guess I needed to include a winky.

Ed O.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't wait to watch Bayless destroy summer league! I love my man R-Dub though. (Westbrook)


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Link to the Heat Bulls game up yet?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Beasley looks good... making a jump shot makes players look a lot better. 

Ed O.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Beasley looks good... making a jump shot makes players look a lot better.
> 
> Ed O.



bulls might have some regrets in a year or two.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> bulls might have some regrets in a year or two.


Yea probably the same regret I feel in my gut when I think we passed on Mario Chalmers and CDR twice in the second round.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

crowTrobot said:


> bulls might have some regrets in a year or two.


Maybe sooner. I thought 

Rose + Tyrus Thomas > Beasley + Heinrich

but TT is looking mediocre.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

hah mst3k reference 

:clap:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Yea probably the same regret I feel in my gut when I think we passed on Mario Chalmers and CDR twice in the second round.


hard to develop those guys when they're sitting on the bench


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> hard to develop those guys when they're sitting on the bench


You know I would agree with you if Portland had won more games the last few years. But they didn't, and a large part of it was because of Portland's guard play. When you only have one guard worth a damn, it is hard to win. I know peoples hopes are up and that the depth is there, but I believe it when I see it. To me, we have two guys with no NBA experience who we are hoping might be good, one guy with NBA experience who we are hoping will get better (Martell) and a 2nd string PG who is filling the hole until we find a solution.(Blake). To be honest, besides Roy, the competition should be wide open.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> hard to develop those guys when they're sitting on the bench


Or off the roster. I would be surprised if either of those guys would have stuck on the current Blazers' roster, especially if Batum comes over this year.

Ed O.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

hasoos said:


> You know I would agree with you if Portland had won more games the last few years. But they didn't, and a large part of it was because of Portland's guard play. When you only have one guard worth a damn, it is hard to win. I know peoples hopes are up and that the depth is there, but I believe it when I see it. To me, we have two guys with no NBA experience who we are hoping might be good, one guy with NBA experience who we are hoping will get better (Martell) and a 2nd string PG who is filling the hole until we find a solution.(Blake). To be honest, besides Roy, the competition should be wide open.



unfortunately we're limited by roster spots. taking 2 second-rounders would have meant having to give up on someone, or not giving koponen a chance etc. i'm sure that was the reasoning.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

hasoos said:


> You know I would agree with you if Portland had won more games the last few years. But they didn't, and a large part of it was because of Portland's guard play. When you only have one guard worth a damn, it is hard to win. I know peoples hopes are up and that the depth is there, but I believe it when I see it. To me, we have two guys with no NBA experience who we are hoping might be good, one guy with NBA experience who we are hoping will get better (Martell) and a 2nd string PG who is filling the hole until we find a solution.(Blake). To be honest, besides Roy, the competition should be wide open.



You know, I _do_ agree with you save for one point -- I think Roy is much more of a lock at _either_ guard spot than any of the current possible SFs are. Sure Webster and Outlaw are maybe both more proven than Fernandez, Bayless, or any other hopeful at guard, but if Batum can push the current SFs, I think that's great. It's also worth noting that Batum has a reputation as a defender, which neither Webster nor Outlaw really have yet.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

how's everyone emailing the guys commentating? what's the address?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> unfortunately we're limited by roster spots. taking 2 second-rounders would have meant having to give up on someone, or not giving koponen a chance etc. i'm sure that was the reasoning.


It seems to me that a few folks are forgetting about the NBDL here, which is here for developing players. Secondly, we didn't have to pick them both. Lastly, we cleared off several roster spots this year. Portland has moved Jack, Wafer, and Jones so far. They brought back in Bayless and drafted Batum. That leaves a spot does it not? 


Considering how hard it is to find quality PG in the NBA, or talented scorers in general, I would have taken a shot with that one spot for one of those 2 guys, probably the PG.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

#10 said:


> how's everyone emailing the guys commentating? what's the address?


[email protected]

They said it every once in a while in the first game.

Ed O.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Lastly, we cleared off several roster spots this year. Portland has moved Jack, Wafer, and Jones so far. They brought back in Bayless and drafted Batum. That leaves a spot does it not?



we currently have 13 players under contract (including bayless). if we want to sign both koponen and batum that's 15. no room for 2nd-rounders.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> It seems to me that a few folks are forgetting about the NBDL here, which is here for developing players. Secondly, we didn't have to pick them both. Lastly, we cleared off several roster spots this year. Portland has moved Jack, Wafer, and Jones so far. They brought back in Bayless and drafted Batum. That leaves a spot does it not?


Let's see...

C: Oden, Przybilla, LaFrentz
PF: Aldridge, Frye, Diogu
SF: Webster, Outlaw, Batum
SG: Roy, Fernandez
PG: Blake, Bayless, Rodgriguez

That's 14, assuming that Batum (or Koponen) is coming over but Koponen (or Batum) is not.

So, yeah... we have a single spot on the 15 man roster with those assumptions.



> Considering how hard it is to find quality PG in the NBA, or talented scorers in general, I would have taken a shot with that one spot for one of those 2 guys, probably the PG.


I don't think that it's worth carrying a fourth-string PG when the prospect is not top-tier. Chalmers is not that.

Ed O.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Ed O said:


> [email protected]
> 
> They said it every once in a while in the first game.
> 
> Ed O.


thanks. I don't really care about the games but these guys make it worthwhile.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Let's see...
> 
> C: Oden, Przybilla, LaFrentz
> PF: Aldridge, Frye, Diogu
> ...



At the same time, are you really carrying a 4th string PG when none of your PG are starter quality? The only guy who even has a shot at becoming starter quality at this point is Bayless IMO. While we are talking PG, lets break it open. 

Steve Blake - We know what he brings, he would be a good 2nd string PG. 

Sergio - It's obvious the guy won't work on his game, so I have given up on him. 

Bayless - More of a SG, where have we heard that before? I hope he turns out playing the point ok, but I fear the worst. 

Koponen - Does anybody here even have anything other than a Blazer basketball fantasy in their own head which really thinks he will earn playing time in the NBA? This is reality speaking, not the Blazer TV announcers working him up. 

With a roster of PG like that, I don't know how you can say Chalmers is taking a risk. He could probably step in and play as well as 3 out of the 4 right off the bat.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Noah is horrifically terrible.

Could Tyrus Thomas for LMA be one of the worst trades in the last 10 years?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> With a roster of PG like that, I don't know how you can say Chalmers is taking a risk. He could probably step in and play as well as 3 out of the 4 right off the bat.


I disagree and I think that, based on where he was drafted, almost every NBA team disagrees with you, too.

He might be (MIGHT be) as good as Sergio and/or Koponen, but (a) we've got a commitment to Sergio, and (b) Chalmers is older than either of them.

I simply don't see Chalmers having much of a future in the NBA, let alone as a starter. I don't think that he's a better bet than any PG that we'll have on the roster this year, and while I can see how you (and others) might disagree, I am not unhappy we didn't take him.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> Noah is horrifically terrible.
> 
> Could Tyrus Thomas for LMA be one of the worst trades in the last 10 years?


Viktor MORE than makes up for it. Heh.

Thomas definitely needs to improve to prevent the Bulls from having made a historically bad trade, doesn't he?

Ed O.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

NateBishop3 said:


> Noah is horrifically terrible.
> 
> Could Tyrus Thomas for LMA be one of the worst trades in the last 10 years?


Neither of those guys looked like they belonged in the NBA in today's game. If they make up the front court duo that our team has to face in the finals for the future, I'm not scared one bit.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Can you believe that Noah was widely considered the #1 pick before he decided to go back to school for one more year?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Day 2; Game 1 - Miami vs NJ

Brook Lopez did very well, somethin' like 18 and 8. Ryan Anderson did well with 18ish points also. NJ lost though.

for Miami, Chalmers kicked major ***. Did amazing. Beasley stunk in game 2. Lots of fouls and shot like 2-14 or so.

Anyway, game 2 comin' up in 20 minutes. OKC Durants vs Orlando i think...

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx

that is where i was watchin' it. Westbrook, Green and durant will be playing for Seattle. And for Orlando, their rookie Courtney Lee will be playing. SOme people said he has a little Brandon Roy in him.

And yea, Westbrook kicked major *** in game 1. He played PG very well. Had like 18, 5, 4. Should be awesome to see him with Durant and the chemistry they have.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

It's pretty sad that OKC is likely to have 3 of it's 5 starters out there, of course with just 2 of their starters they got blown out by the Pacers summer league roster that doesn't even have Rush or Hibbert on it so I guess they could use the help. They actually should have 4 out of 5 because there's no reason Petro and Sene shouldn't be out there working on their games.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I cannot WAIT to watch Jerryd Bayless and Nicolas Batum AKA Neekohlah Bahtoom! Gonna be soo fun! This game should be cool though.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I disagree and I think that, based on where he was drafted, almost every NBA team disagrees with you, too.
> 
> He might be (MIGHT be) as good as Sergio and/or Koponen, but (a) we've got a commitment to Sergio, and (b) Chalmers is older than either of them.
> 
> ...


Sweet. Then when he turns out to be pretty good, you can all be wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Durrant playing in the game for Seat... er Oklahoma City. Westbrook with a nice tip jam and a three. Looks really smooth out there. Maybe it was a good stretch by the Son... er Thundercats.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Durant is just raining jumpers....

EDIT: Westbrook looks amazing.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

It's easy to see why Westbrook flew up the draft boards.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

great announcers.


----------

